# Photos of Titanium 500 on other straps please!



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am on the verge of ordering an Ocean Titanium 500, but before I do I'd like to see how it works on different shoes (I love swapping straps!).

I'd particularly like to see it on some nice leather and NATO's.

Have any of you lucky owners got some nice photos to share?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

I found this pic on Instagram from the worn and wound account.
It's their own shell cordovan leather strap they mounted on the Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Lovely. I've already crumbled and placed my order.
I'm sure we'd all still love to see some more shots though people!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd also love to see some photos. I've had my OT500 for a while and want to put another strap on it but I'm unsure what would look good with its modern design.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Grey Strapcode Perlon


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

That works! I'm surprised there haven't been more contributions here. Does everyone just leave it on the bracelet?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

And here it is on a navy blue Hirsch rubber strap.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> And here it is on a navy blue Hirsch rubber strap.


Very cool!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> And here it is on a navy blue Hirsch rubber strap.


Do you mind telling me your wrist size?I'm pondering getting one but have 6.5 wrists and wondering if there will be a lot of lug overhang. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Do you mind telling me your wrist size?I'm pondering getting one but have 6.5 wrists and wondering if there will be a lot of lug overhang. Thanks in advance.


6.5 - 6.75"


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> 6.5 - 6.75"


Do the lugs overhang?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Do the lugs overhang?


Not on my wrist, but I think it's pretty flat. But I've worn other 42mm and they seem too big. This one fits really nice.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Not on my wrist, but I think it's pretty flat. But I've worn other 42mm and they seem too big. This one fits really nice.


Thanks for the info. Been on the wall wondering if it would be to big for my 6,5 wrist...Thanks for your help


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe this angle helps.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Maybe this angle helps.


It helped tons!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## 3mm (Dec 7, 2015)

Very nice. Any photos with Nato straps?


----------



## daiwai (Sep 2, 2013)

These are my natos.


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## 3mm (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

daiwai said:


> These are my natos.
> 
> View attachment 6298546


It looks great on that blue NATO!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I think If You have a flat shape wrist with over 50mm width, then You'll be fine with this... Mine is 6.5inches on a flat shape wrist and when I bought the Citizen AW1410-08E with 44mm casing and Lug to lug with of 50mm. The fitting was very much acceptable...


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


>


Nice rally strap. Where did you get it? I think it would like great on O1B.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

SLazz said:


> Nice rally strap. Where did you get it? I think it would like great on O1B.


It's a Bands R Bands.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## CareyJ (Jan 31, 2016)

Here are some pix of mine on assorted NATO straps.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has used one of these 2 straps as the combo would look AMAZING!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I suppose it's time I contributed too 

First, one on a NATO. I'm giving this a try right now and enjoying it a lot. Light as a feather.










And then a few from my review of it on the Steinhart rubber.














































Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecb116 (Mar 20, 2016)

Here are my straps so far, hope it helps.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

ecb116 said:


> Here are my straps so far, hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 8192018
> 
> View attachment 8192026


What's this last rubber one? Really digging the design.


----------



## ecb116 (Mar 20, 2016)

Believe it or not i got it from a cheap plastic "diver" quartz watch that i found. Like the ones they give out with magazines or sth. The rubber strap is good though and it fills the lug space very well. 

I've put it on just to see how the T500 looks on a rubber, other that the official one, and i have to admit I quite like it. Gives it a more "toolish" look.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

apologies for digging up this old thread, though i would contribute as im after a new strap for my OT500 now.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

The search for the perfect strap continues....


























I have a new one incoming from Nato Strap Co...










The struggle is real... But is so much fun!!! Keep on hunting guys!


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Fail... Not the blue that I expected lol

It's more of a baby blue and did not match the blue accents of the dial. Tsk!


----------



## Functional Doc (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is mine on a HIRSCH TIGER PERFORATED LEATHER PERFORMANCE WATCH STRAP IN BLUE. Love the feel and look of the perforated rubber back and the leather front with white contrasting stitching.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## flaxos (Oct 26, 2017)

green_pea said:


> View attachment 12472097
> 
> 
> View attachment 12472099


Nice strap man... Can you provide link where you buy it? I buy Eulit Canvas Textil Uhrenarmband Modell Canvas schwarz 22 mm, but don't know if it's the same. Thanks...


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

xernanyo, the blue doesnt match, but that actually looks pretty good!


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

iwantone said:


> xernanyo, the blue doesnt match, but that actually looks pretty good!


Thanks! I've been using that strap ever since I got it...

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

On the verge of buying either the GMT or the 500 titanium. These pics are great - hard to choose


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

flaxos said:


> Nice strap man... Can you provide link where you buy it? I buy Eulit Canvas Textil Uhrenarmband Modell Canvas schwarz 22 mm, but don't know if it's the same. Thanks...


unfortunately the seller has gone off ebay (33watch2009) but there are similar ones on a-l-i-e-x-p-r-e-s-s.

i bought a Hadley Roma Cordura Grey which is nice and probably similar to your Eulit one.

Keeps the pics coming peoples!


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

People underestimate how large of a watch you can wear. The lugs overhanging when you look from 8 inches away... No one sees your watch like that. In the mirror they look perfectly fine and not overhanging.


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

I love the hints of blue on the watch, but feel it makes it that much harder to match straps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It doesn't match the blue on the dial. but I think the Borealis Isofrane style strap looks great on the OT500!! (I don't think I could pull off one that matched the dial)


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Drewkeys said:


> I love the hints of blue on the watch, but feel it makes it that much harder to match straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are 100% correct, the blue is lightish /sort of Aqua colour, even getting a NATO to match is hard. Nevertheless, there are many straps that suit!


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It doesn't match the blue on the dial. but I think the Borealis Isofrane style strap looks great on the OT500!! (I don't think I could pull off one that matched the dial)


Great photo!

I have the black version Borealis (isofrane style) and is by far the best suited strap for the OT500. i have many other straps which never get worn


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

green_pea said:


> Great photo!
> 
> I have the black version Borealis (isofrane style) and is by far the best suited strap for the OT500. i have many other straps which never get worn


Black straps look the best on this watch imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I happen to have a black one as well  I just never tried it on yet. Thank you for the idea (It's back on the bracelet...which I love). I will try the black next time I feel like switching it up!!!


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Green canvas from Barton Bands.









Black rubber from Barton Bands









Modern Bond NATO from Crown and Buckle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

chadwright said:


> Green canvas from Barton Bands.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this combo!


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

anyone tried a Black Hadley Roma NATO with blue stitching? the stitch color looks somewhat similar, could be a winner


----------



## T4264 (Mar 22, 2018)

Custom strap from Singaporian strap maker. The clasp is taken out from Steinhart rubber strap. I am happy w my unique strap 😁


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

22mm Grey Hadley Roma Cordura


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had mine on a NATO and Perlon. I love the industrial grey titanium bracelet way to much though, its just best on the bracelet.


----------



## b4d (Apr 25, 2018)

Colareb Spoletto Stitching brown
View attachment 13177809


Steinhart original titanium bracelet
View attachment 13177811


Modern cheap NATO Bond
View attachment 13177813


Eulit Palma-Pacific two peice black perlon
View attachment 13177817


Cheap perlon (orange, blue, gray)
View attachment 13177819


View attachment 13177821


View attachment 13177823


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Here ya go...


----------



## b4d (Apr 25, 2018)

Fixing the broken images...



b4d said:


> Colareb Spoletto Stitching brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b4d (Apr 25, 2018)

Bonetto Cinturini 317


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

Aid1987 said:


>


Hotttt. I love the Titanium bracelet, but I dig this.


----------



## awpark (Aug 3, 2016)

I need one of these in my life...may need to sell one from the collection.


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

My O1TiGMT on a Handley Roma rubber strap with a butterfly clasp to extend the life of the strap.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Borealis Strap


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

In a rubber strap 22-18 found in a watch shop...no brand and unable to source it online...but is it super comfortable and nice..


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Canvas


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

green_pea said:


> View attachment 13267099


I'm not a big fan of the NATO straps, but that looks really good!


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Whoops ! Meant attach this canvas


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

boci202A said:


> I'm not a big fan of the NATO straps, but that looks really good!


i have to admit, on the a NATO, the height increases too much making it top heavy and looks alittle silly.

i have mine usually on a canvas strap or Borelais rubber now


----------

